# Advice Please Medical Insurance For Europe



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

We set off in 6 weeks for our first trip into France and Spain for 6 months. We do not yet have any Medical insurance sorted out . Do any of you that travel out of the country for this amount of time take out medical insurance.

If you do could you please advise us as which companies you use and a rough idea of cost.

Look forward to advice offered.

Many thanks

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## didi (Oct 10, 2005)

*medical ins. for Europe*

Hi,
We have used, in the past, the C.C and C travel service for medical cover. O.K.until my husband had pre-existing medical problems to declare. The costs became sky high in his case. Last year we moved to Endsleigh and we were quite happy with their quote. Prices can be seen on their web site
www.endsleigh.co.uk

Didi.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi didi.

Thanks for the info.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Just had some quotes for annual multi-trip insurance, both upto 60 days per trip.

Halifax £105 including baggage, one aged 70 one age 68. There were a couple cheaper but excess required quite a bit higher. Endsleigh quote over 50% higher.

Went through Moneysupermarket.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

We are off on our 4th extended trip 8 months and dont take insurance would rely on our E111 card and local health services. Any emergency would be dealt with same as would here on the NHS. Have met people with insurance and had needed to use there insurance for surgery and the insurer has wanted them to return home...


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

smithies said:


> We are off on our 4th extended trip 8 months and dont take insurance would rely on our E111 card and local health services. Any emergency would be dealt with same as would here on the NHS. Have met people with insurance and had needed to use there insurance for surgery and the insurer has wanted them to return home...


The E111 has been superseded by the EHIC (European Health Insurance Card).

This only affords you the basic cover in most countries, if for any reason you need to be flown home after an accident etc it will cost you in the region of £13,000.

If you can afford to pay for a ambulance flight all well and good but it's a lot of money to find in an emergency.

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

If you take out personal & motoring insurance with one of the main clubs and you become ill they will repatriate you and the MH.

If you've just got medical insurance you would have to make a separate arrangement for the MH, does anyone know of companies that would do this. Or am I talking through my pipe :?


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

You could also try www.exclusivehealthcare.com. I used them for my parent's recent 3-week trip over here - they're both in their 80s, both with pre-existing medical conditions (my dads' being serious ones), and it cost a total of £84 for the pair of them.

Compare this with Saga last year who charged over £600 for just 2 weeks.

You will need your EHIC number(s) to hand to apply online, but not to just get a quote.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> smithies said:
> 
> 
> > We are off on our 4th extended trip 8 months and dont take insurance would rely on our E111 card and local health services. Any emergency would be dealt with same as would here on the NHS. Have met people with insurance and had needed to use there insurance for surgery and the insurer has wanted them to return home...
> ...


 8O It is worth bearing in mind the EHIC only gives you the health cover enjoyed by the inhabitants of the country you are in-in a number of countries significantly less than the UK NHS. read the booklet available from post office or online. Insurance will also pay for someone to be with you if in intensive care or needing medical repatriation. :wink:


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

This is very true, Passionwagon - and in the case of France, the MAXIMUM you get on the reciprocal arrangement is 67%. If you go to a doctor / hospital that does not stick to the agreed tarrif (and by no means all do), it could be a lot less than that.

Plus, as said, repatriation by air ambulance (or repatriation of a body) is VERY expensive, and would leave most folk in debt for years.

I now have reason to believe the link I posted is ONLY good for France - but I know many MHers stick to France when they go abroad, so still useful info for some.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Thanks for all of your advice. Ann and I will take out some insurance to be on the safe side.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We used Red pennant health/breakdown ins 90 days £232 one of us is over 65 .up to yourself to declare any medical problems.We have none so it was straightforward.

Val


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have fulltimed over 7 years and always had travel insurance to cover the worst case scenarios. 

We have never used it thankfully but we would never be without it. 

Over the years we have used the E 111 several times . Fine for broken arms, allergic reactions etc but if the local doctor doesnt like the look of you or you need repatronation then it is USELESS and the bill can be astronomical. 

In my view anyone who does not have travel medical insurance is asking for trouble


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have recently taken out 'Additions Plus' as a customer of Barclays Bank. This costs £14.50 per month and includes world wide medical insurance for up to 31 days per trip. It is available up to 79 years of age. I did declare two pre existing conditions but there were no additional costs. I also get RAC cover and many other things such as extended warranty on electrical goods.

I did visit a doctor in France recently with an infected toe. The cost of the visit and treatment was E20. I didn't bother to claim the fee back as it was very reasonable I felt.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Devonidiot,

I have just tried to get a quote forom Moneysupermarket, but because I have an existing medical condition (blood pressure, which is controlled by tablets) they wont quote me. If you tick "existing medical condition" then no quote.

regards

Geoff


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> Hi Devonidiot,
> 
> I have just tried to get a quote forom Moneysupermarket, but because I have an existing medical condition (blood pressure, which is controlled by tablets) they wont quote me. If you tick "existing medical condition" then no quote.
> 
> ...


Try this one Geoff ,i use them all the time ,and cover all pre-existing also best price http://www.allcleartravel.co.uk/
Rob


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Rob

£60.72 for the two of us


regards

Geoff


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Invicta - I'd heard that banks do low-cost insurance for their customers, but never heard of anyone who had actually succeeded in GETTING it!! The banks all now advertise the "normal" (for that read "high") cost insurance, and most folk don't even know the other exists!

The ceiling of 79 seems to be across the board in the UK now - some are even lower. Even Saga don't insure the over-80s now, which is bizarre! There MUST be plenty of other over-80s who pay through the nose for their insurance each year / each trip, like my parents have had to until this year ... and NOT claimed (again, like my parents), so this is pure profit for the companies. In many ways, the risk of insuring an over-80 must be LESS than insuring a teen or 20-something, as they're far less likely to do stupid things like climbing mountains and white-water-rafting! :roll: 

Sorry, rant over!! :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

For the over 80's, Help the Aged do very reasonable cover. A friends mother who is 86 got covered for Australia, cant remember how much though.

Geoff


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Strange, isn't it? Help the Aged refused to cover my parents!! This was 3 years ago ... didn't bother trying them again. It was they who suggested I try Saga - who insured them 2 years running, but this year they said they won't do the over-80s!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

An update on my insurance quote.

I had not accepted the quote from "allcleartravel.co" and was in the local Post office. They have a deal on at the moment. I have just got £20 off Annual Travel insurance for the two of us, should have been £80, got it for £60. Well pleased  Same price as single trip!

regards

Geoff


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> An update on my insurance quote.
> 
> I had not accepted the quote from "allcleartravel.co" and was in the local Post office. They have a deal on at the moment. I have just got £20 off Annual Travel insurance for the two of us, should have been £80, got it for £60. Well pleased  Same price as single trip!
> 
> ...


Well done Geoff hadnt tried them
Rob


----------



## 97696 (Feb 14, 2006)

we have used A&T risks for the last 5 years with existing medical conditions last year cost £180
maurice


----------

